# TPMS Card not showing pressure



## Papa John (Jul 28, 2018)

Just took delivery of my Model 3. I was playing with the touchscreen and am confused by one card. It shows a representation of the car, kind of greyed out. I am guessing that is the TPMS screen. But it shows no pressure numbers or anything. Pressure is something I do keep track of on long trips. Am I missing something? Or is this something I need to take back to Tesla?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Papa John said:


> Just took delivery of my Model 3. I was playing with the touchscreen and am confused by one card. It shows a representation of the car, kind of greyed out. I am guessing that is the TPMS screen. But it shows no pressure numbers or anything. Pressure is something I do keep track of on long trips. Am I missing something? Or is this something I need to take back to Tesla?


Need to be moving.


----------



## Papa John (Jul 28, 2018)

Thank you! I guess I am now so conditioned to not playing with a touchscreen while the car is in motion that I never thought of swiping while driving. Tried it out this morning, perfect! Thanks again.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Papa John said:


> Thank you! I guess I am now so conditioned to not playing with a touchscreen while the car is in motion that I never thought of swiping while driving. Tried it out this morning, perfect! Thanks again.


Sorry for such a short response, I was watching a movie but wanted to also try to help out with a reply.

Now...why am I craving pizza?


----------

